# cheap 15" ib solution



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been shifting my focus to home audio for a while, trying to build a decent set of monitors for reference in my house, so I've been using some lower power amps in my car, and wanted something cheap to run for a sub. I have an ib wall for my 15" Incriminator flatlyne, and was looking for something I could drop in that didn't need a lot of power. Digging through partsexpress, I found this:










15" Square Frame Paper Cone Woofer White 290-918

Here's the graph for it in a 30cuft box with no cabin gain factored in. A 40 cuft enclosure is basically identical:










It's cheap and graphs fairly well, so I'm picking one up to try. F3 is 28Hz, which should blend well in a car/suv. The cone also comes in black for the same price, but I like the white. Will post pix and a review once it's in.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, this driver has no x-max at all, so I'm pretty sure about 1 thing: it will bottom out FAST...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya, click on the tab for cone excursion with the wattage you plan to give it and see where out maxes out

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------

